# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  چگونه مدرسه را بپیچانیم؟راه ها روش های مختلف

## amir78sh

چگونه مدرسه را بپیچانیم؟راه ها روش های مختلف خود را در اختیار ما قرار بدهید😁😁😁😁


بچه ها میخام به صورت میانگین هفته ای یه روز غیبت کنم ولی دیگه شورشم در نیاد

----------


## Cat

:Yahoo (4): اره بگیددددد :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Lovelife

مدرسه ما که پدر و مادر زنگ بزنن بگن مریضه قبول میکنه بنظرم پدر و مادرتونو در مورد این که مدرسه بدرد نمیخوره توجیه کنید یا هم یه مایه ظرف شویی چیزی بخورین بالا بیارین که پیچانده شود.

----------


## NMGTAV

فرار  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Havash533

اقا منم دوشنبه ها دینی  زبان خ و زمین دارم نمیخوام برم...ولی ضایعه هرهفته دوشنبه ها نرم چ کنم.چند وقت پیش رفتم پیش معاون گفتم حالم بده میخوام برم خونه اونم گفت دروغ میگی میخوای بری درس بخونی.خخخ.زرنگن اقا میفهمن

----------


## amir78sh

> اقا منم دوشنبه ها دینی  زبان خ و زمین دارم نمیخوام برم...ولی ضایعه هرهفته دوشنبه ها نرم چ کنم.چند وقت پیش رفتم پیش معاون گفتم حالم بده میخوام برم خونه اونم گفت دروغ میگی میخوای بری درس بخونی.خخخ.زرنگن اقا میفهمن


منطقه 3 ای؟

----------


## amir78sh

> فرار


خطریه

----------


## amir78sh

> مدرسه ما که پدر و مادر زنگ بزنن بگن مریضه قبول میکنه بنظرم پدر و مادرتونو در مورد این که مدرسه بدرد نمیخوره توجیه کنید یا هم یه مایه ظرف شویی چیزی بخورین بالا بیارین که پیچانده شود.


اوکی اونارو که دارم دیگه روم نمیشه به معاون نگاه کنم از بس پیچوندم

----------


## Masoume

فک کنم بجا تفکر در زمینه ی فرار. تفکر در زمینه ی برنامه ریزی برا عید و بعد عید و 3 روز تعطیلتون بهتره

----------


## amir78sh

> اقا منم دوشنبه ها دینی  زبان خ و زمین دارم نمیخوام برم...ولی ضایعه هرهفته دوشنبه ها نرم چ کنم.چند وقت پیش رفتم پیش معاون گفتم حالم بده میخوام برم خونه اونم گفت دروغ میگی میخوای بری درس بخونی.خخخ.زرنگن اقا میفهمن


ایول یکی از حقه هایه من همینه

----------


## amir78sh

> فک کنم بجا تفکر در زمینه ی فرار. تفکر در زمینه ی برنامه ریزی برا عید و بعد عید و 3 روز تعطیلتون بهتره


سال سومم

چهار روز

----------


## Masoume

> سال سومم
> 
> چهار روز



عید و تابستون کلی وقت داری...و البته روزای تعطیل هفته

----------


## Mr Sky

*من سال چهارم اول سال به مدیر و معاون گفتم یه روز بیشتر نمیام...گفتن نمیشه......گفتم میشه .بعدم گفتم هر کاری بخوام میکنم شما هم هیچ کاری نمیکنید....البته تا عید هفته ای 2 روز میرفتم...........فقط معلم تحلی و گسسته بهم مستمر 10 داد...*

----------


## amir78sh

> *من سال چهارم اول سال به مدیر و معاون گفتم یه روز بیشتر نمیام...گفتن نمیشه......گفتم میشه .بعدم گفتم هر کاری بخوام میکنم شما هم هیچ کاری نمیکنید....البته تا عید هفته ای 2 روز میرفتم...........فقط معلم تحلی و گسسته بهم مستمر 10 داد...*


اونم میشه ولی چون سال دیگه غیرحضوری دارم دیگه نمیخام امسال خط قرمزارو رد کنم

چون ممکنه نهاییمو بد تصحیح کنن

----------


## Havash533

> فک کنم بجا تفکر در زمینه ی فرار. تفکر در زمینه ی برنامه ریزی برا عید و بعد عید و 3 روز تعطیلتون بهتره


داداش اون برنامه ریزی ها ک اوکی شدن..توی هفته یه روز فرار میشه حداقل چهار ساعت بیشتر خوندن ک تو هفته 16ساعت میشه.

----------


## abdollhis15

من دبیرستان روزی یک زنگ تو مدرسه بودم وبعدش یاخودم وبه مریضی می زدم یا میگفتم کار دارم شماره ی خونمون را اشتباهی به مدرسه می دادم زنگ می خورد وکسی برنمیداشت

معلم دروس راهنمایی

----------


## Havash533

> منطقه 3 ای؟


نه منطقه دو..دبیرامون خوبن نمونه میخونم..زبان خارجه ک پیش دبیر خوودمون کلاس میرم.زمین ک هیچی..دینی هم مثل زمین چرا بری کلاس نهایی هم ک نیست.

----------


## amir78sh

> داداش اون برنامه ریزی ها ک اوکی شدن..توی هفته یه روز فرار میشه حداقل چهار ساعت بیشتر خوندن ک تو هفته 16ساعت میشه.


ایول حرف دله منو زدی

تازه ما هفته‌ای پنج روز 
تازه بعضی روزا تا 2 داریم

----------


## Havash533

> ایول حرف دله منو زدی
> 
> تازه ما هفته‌ای پنج روز 
> تازه بعضی روزا تا 2 داریم


من چهارمم داداش...فکر نکنم ب اندازه من قدر وقتو بدونی.

----------


## amir78sh

> من چهارمم داداش...فکر نکنم ب اندازه من قدر وقتو بدونی.


تراز قلمچیت چنده؟

----------


## javad1013

مگه ما چهارم نبودیم؟؟ :Yahoo (68): 
کنکورم میگذره شمام یکی عین بقیه گل من.

----------


## Havash533

سنجش  امتحان میدم داداش..ترازم 13000...توی استان رتبه1..توی کشور از سی و دو هزار رتبه 25

----------


## The JoKer

خب داداش توی این زمینه من خیلی بهت میتونم کمک کنم  :Yahoo (99): 
اولین کاری که باید بکنی معلم شناسی 
برو ببین کدوم یکی از معلماتون نسبت به غیبت حساسیت کم تری دارن 
بعد باید سخت گیر ترین معاونتون رو بشناسی 
حالا معاون ها یک روز مدرسه نمیان اون روز رو نرو 
ساعتای معلمایی مثل ادبیات و زبان و دینی که زیاد گیری نیستن رو هم نرو 
با نماینده کلاس هم رفیق 6 باش 
که غیبت رو رد نکنه
این جوری حداقل نصف ساعتای مدرسه رو نمیری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Havash533



----------


## Havash533

> خب داداش توی این زمینه من خیلی بهت میتونم کمک کنم 
> اولین کاری که باید بکنی معلم شناسی 
> برو ببین کدوم یکی از معلماتون نسبت به غیبت حساسیت کم تری دارن 
> بعد باید سخت گیر ترین معاونتون رو بشناسی 
> حالا معاون ها یک روز مدرسه نمیان اون روز رو نرو 
> ساعتای معلمایی مثل ادبیات و زبان و دینی که زیاد گیری نیستن رو هم نرو 
> با نماینده کلاس هم رفیق 6 باش 
> که غیبت رو رد نکنه
> این جوری حداقل نصف ساعتای مدرسه رو نمیری


دبیر زمین ک لامصب حساسسسس..بقیه خوبن..معاونا هم یکی هست کلا باهام چپه.اخه میدونی کلاس میزارن مثلا واسه زیست 300 تومن..منم از یه منبع متوجه شدم ک 150تومنش میره توجیب مدیر و معاون مخصوصش..واسه همین مستقیما 150 رو میدادم ب معلما سرشون بی کلاه میموند.خخخخ.اقا لج کردن..یه بار بخاطر اینگه کتاب نیاورده بودم زنگ زدن بابام.خخ

----------


## amir78sh

> خب داداش توی این زمینه من خیلی بهت میتونم کمک کنم 
> اولین کاری که باید بکنی معلم شناسی 
> برو ببین کدوم یکی از معلماتون نسبت به غیبت حساسیت کم تری دارن 
> بعد باید سخت گیر ترین معاونتون رو بشناسی 
> حالا معاون ها یک روز مدرسه نمیان اون روز رو نرو 
> ساعتای معلمایی مثل ادبیات و زبان و دینی که زیاد گیری نیستن رو هم نرو 
> با نماینده کلاس هم رفیق 6 باش 
> که غیبت رو رد نکنه
> این جوری حداقل نصف ساعتای مدرسه رو نمیری


مگه مدرسه شما چنتا معاون داره؟؟؟

----------


## amir78sh

ما یه معاون بیشتر نداریم

بعد میگن منطقه 3 امکاناتش خوبه

----------


## Havash533

> مگه مدرسه شما چنتا معاون داره؟؟؟


مدرسه ما شیش تا داره فکرکنم..بقول معلممون الان مدادو پرت کنم میخوره توسر یه  معاون

----------


## amir78sh

> مدرسه ما شیش تا داره فکرکنم..بقول معلممون الان مدادو پرت کنم میخوره توسر یه  معاون


مگه چنتا دانش آموز داره که 6 تا معاون میخاد؟

----------


## amir78sh

> مدرسه ما شیش تا داره فکرکنم..بقول معلممون الان مدادو پرت کنم میخوره توسر یه  معاون


چند تا مدیر داره؟

----------


## Havash533

> مگه چنتا دانش آموز داره که 6 تا معاون میخاد؟


کار زیاده.دهم یه معاون داره..سوم یکی..چهارم یکی.پول جمع کن یکیه.خخخ..دفتر دار..کار اداری.فلان و فلان

----------


## NMGTAV

داداش سال سومی مدرسه میپچونی که چی بشه؟!  :Yahoo (21):  بری خونه درس بخونی؟!  :Yahoo (21):  اخه سال سوم؟!  :Yahoo (21):  چی بگم والا... من که خودم ریاضیم ولی یکی از دوستام که خیلیم تراز و رتبه ایناش خوبه تو تجربی (تا 5 کشور هم رفت یه بار) تقریبا همه روزا رو مدرسه میاد حالا دیگه از سال 3 غیبت کنی و سال 4 هم غیرحضوری بشینی خونه درس بخونی که دیوونه میشی

پ.ن: من خودم شخصا همین امسالشم ک پیش دانشگاهیم وقتی مدرسه میپیچونم میرم گیم نت بازی میکنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amir78sh

> داداش سال سومی مدرسه میپچونی که چی بشه؟!  بری خونه درس بخونی؟!  اخه سال سوم؟!  چی بگم والا... من که خودم ریاضیم ولی یکی از دوستام که خیلیم تراز و رتبه ایناش خوبه تو تجربی (تا 5 کشور هم رفت یه بار) تقریبا همه روزا رو مدرسه میاد حالا دیگه از سال 3 غیبت کنی و سال 4 هم غیرحضوری بشینی خونه درس بخونی که دیوونه میشی
> 
> پ.ن: من خودم شخصا همین امسالشم ک پیش دانشگاهیم وقتی مدرسه میپیچونم میرم گیم نت بازی میکنم


داداچ منطقه چندی؟

----------


## NMGTAV

> داداچ منطقه چندی؟


منطقه 2

----------


## Havash533

داداش نهایی با روزی پنج ساعت بخونی توی طول سال...بیست میشی

----------


## NMGTAV

> داداش نهایی با روزی پنج ساعت بخونی توی طول سال...بیست میشی


نهایی که 20 شدن و نشدنش مهم نیس به نظرم همون روزی 4-5 ساعت بخون ولی تست بزن واسه نهایی نخون که وقت تلف کردنه، اگه تو رو تست ها مسلط باشی و تو ازمون خوب نتیجه بگیری نهایی فوقش از بعد عید یا از اول اردیبهشت شروع کنی مطمئنا معدلت بالا 19.5 میشه، حیفه سال سوم رو واسه نهایی تلف کنی
پ.ن: داداش میدونم تو سال چهارمی @Havash533 منظورم تو نبودی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## satar98

*ما ك در مدرسمون چار طاق باز بود!!هر كي دلش مي خواس مي رف!!
فقط فرداش ك مي رفتي،بايد مي رفتي اتاق سرهنگ(مديرمون!!)بعد سوزن مي كرد لا ناخونت فندك مي گرف زير سوزن مي گف بگو غلط كردم!!
بازم ميل خودت بود ك ادامه بدي يا نه!!
شكنجه هاي بعديش تو قسمتاي بعد مي گم!!
خدايا چي كشيديم تو اون پادگان!!



*

----------


## Havash533

> نهایی که 20 شدن و نشدنش مهم نیس به نظرم همون روزی 4-5 ساعت بخون ولی تست بزن واسه نهایی نخون که وقت تلف کردنه، اگه تو رو تست ها مسلط باشی و تو ازمون خوب نتیجه بگیری نهایی فوقش از بعد عید یا از اول اردیبهشت شروع کنی مطمئنا معدلت بالا 19.5 میشه، حیفه سال سوم رو واسه نهایی تلف کنی
> پ.ن: داداش میدونم تو سال چهارمی @Havash533 منظورم تو نبودی


تایید نمیکنم..واسه تست میتونه تابستون قبل چهارم بزنه..نهایی 25درصده..وتاثیرش واقعا زیاده.بشین نهاییتو بیست شو و با خیال راحت بعدش تست بزن.اصلا تابستونم نزدی اگ بتونی چهارم فشار بیاری میتونی دوم سوم چهارم باهم بخونی.ولی خواستی تابستون بخونی اول دومو بخون چون سوم تازه خوندی میتونی توی سال چهارم سومو بخونی.توی تابستون حتما دومو بخونی

----------


## amir78sh

> داداش نهایی با روزی پنج ساعت بخونی توی طول سال...بیست میشی


من کنکورو میخام داداش

----------


## Havash533

> من کنکورو میخام داداش


منم مثل تو فکر میکردم. نهاییم هفده شد و نگرانم خرداد میرم ترمیم معدل...تراز سنجشو دیدی؟؟تابستونم حتی نخوندم اما رسوندم خودمو بشین نهایی بخون

----------


## amir78sh

]داداش نهایی با روزی پنج ساعت بخونی توی طول سال...بیست میشی[/quote]

----------


## amir78sh

> منم مثل تو فکر میکردم. نهاییم هفده شد و نگرانم خرداد میرم ترمیم معدل...تراز سنجشو دیدی؟؟تابستونم حتی نخوندم اما رسوندم خودمو بشین نهایی بخون


تاثیر مثبت که!نرو

----------


## amir78sh

میگم رفقا اگه تا نهایی تستی بخونم بعد اون سه هفته نهاییرو کامل تشریحی بخونم
یعنی برا هر امتحان 15_20 تا امتحان نهایی کار کنم 19.70 میگیرم؟

----------


## Havash533

> من کنکورو میخام داداش


ببین منطقه ما (شنیدم)که منطقه سه شده.ماقبلا منطقه دو بودیم واسه امسال میشیم منطقه سه.پس ببین چند هزار نفر منطقه دو با معدل بیست میان رقیبت میشن.(مخصوصا تیزهوشانیا)من نمونه درس میخونم

----------


## Havash533

> میگم رفقا اگه تا نهایی تستی بخونم بعد اون سه هفته نهاییرو کامل تشریحی بخونم
> یعنی برا هر امتحان 15_20 تا امتحان نهایی کار کنم 19.70 میگیرم؟


من ک میگم تمرکزت یکی باشه.

----------


## Havash533

نهایی  بیست شی ینی تسلط داری .پس تابستون راحت تر میخونی

----------


## NMGTAV

> من ک میگم تمرکزت یکی باشه.


ببین وقتتو واسه نهایی تلف نکن که بدجور ضربه میخوری، تاثیر مثبته تو وقتی رتبت زیر 5000 و 6000 شد دیگه معدل 13 و 20 هیچ فرقی نداره! تو که خوب داری پیش میری تو ازمونا، ادامه بده
 @amir78sh قطعا میتونی و بهترین راهه، به شرطی که رو تست ها مسلط باشی و ترازت خوب باشه، من خودم سال 3 تا تراز 7100 اینا رفتم تو قلمچی، نهایی هم 19.40 شدم با اینکه نصف امتحانا رو شب امتحان حتی نگاه نکردم




> نهایی  بیست شی ینی تسلط داری .پس تابستون راحت تر میخونی


نهایی 20 شدن هیچ ربطی به تسلط نداره، نهایی چرت و پرته
در ضمن شما خودتم گفتی به شرطی خوب میتونه پیش بره که تو سال 4 فشار بیاره به خودش، خوب وقتی از سال 3 تست بزنی و 3 رو مسلط باشه دیگه نیازی هم به فشار اوردن توی سال اخر نیست

----------


## Havash533

> ببین وقتتو واسه نهایی تلف نکن که بدجور ضربه میخوری، تاثیر مثبته تو وقتی رتبت زیر 5000 و 6000 شد دیگه معدل 13 و 20 هیچ فرقی نداره! تو که خوب داری پیش میری تو ازمونا، ادامه بده
>  @amir78sh قطعا میتونی و بهترین راهه، به شرطی که رو تست ها مسلط باشی و ترازت خوب باشه، من خودم سال 3 تا تراز 7100 اینا رفتم تو قلمچی، نهایی هم 19.40 شدم با اینکه نصف امتحانا رو شب امتحان حتی نگاه نکردم
> 
> 
> نهایی 20 شدن هیچ ربطی به تسلط نداره، نهایی چرت و پرته
> در ضمن شما خودتم گفتی به شرطی خوب میتونه پیش بره که تو سال 4 فشار بیاره به خودش، خوب وقتی از سال 3 تست بزنی و 3 رو مسلط باشه دیگه نیازی هم به فشار اوردن توی سال اخر نیست


اگ تابستون نخونه باید فشار بیاره..تابستون دومو بخونه بقیش حله.نهایی ینی تسلط داداشم..ینی خوندن خط ب خط..

----------


## NMGTAV

عزیز من، من خودم نهایی معدلم خوب شد، الانم وضعم تو ازمون خوبه، خودم میدونم چی به چیه، نهایی یعنی نهایی های 4-5 سال گذشته رو حفظ کن و 20 ببر، بستگی داره چه رتبه ای بخوای، من سال 3 رو خوندم، تابستون رو خوندم، الانم تقریبا دارم به خودم فشار میارم چون رشته ای که من میخوام باید زیر 30-40 منطقه بشم، ولی بازم میگم نهایی وقت تلف کردنی بیش نیست!

----------


## Havash533

> ببین وقتتو واسه نهایی تلف نکن که بدجور ضربه میخوری، تاثیر مثبته تو وقتی رتبت زیر 5000 و 6000 شد دیگه معدل 13 و 20 هیچ فرقی نداره! تو که خوب داری پیش میری تو ازمونا، ادامه بده
>  @amir78sh قطعا میتونی و بهترین راهه، به شرطی که رو تست ها مسلط باشی و ترازت خوب باشه، من خودم سال 3 تا تراز 7100 اینا رفتم تو قلمچی، نهایی هم 19.40 شدم با اینکه نصف امتحانا رو شب امتحان حتی نگاه نکردم
> 
> 
> نهایی 20 شدن هیچ ربطی به تسلط نداره، نهایی چرت و پرته
> در ضمن شما خودتم گفتی به شرطی خوب میتونه پیش بره که تو سال 4 فشار بیاره به خودش، خوب وقتی از سال 3 تست بزنی و 3 رو مسلط باشه دیگه نیازی هم به فشار اوردن توی سال اخر نیست


بازم داداش من درحدی نیستم ک ب کسی مشاوره بدم یا هرچیز دیگه..احتمالا حرف شما درسته.چون من نهایی نمره خوبی نداشتم میگم.

----------


## Havash533

> عزیز من، من خودم نهایی معدلم خوب شد، الانم وضعم تو ازمون خوبه، خودم میدونم چی به چیه، نهایی یعنی نهایی های 4-5 سال گذشته رو حفظ کن و 20 ببر، بستگی داره چه رتبه ای بخوای، من سال 3 رو خوندم، تابستون رو خوندم، الانم تقریبا دارم به خودم فشار میارم چون رشته ای که من میخوام باید زیر 30-40 منطقه بشم، ولی بازم میگم نهایی وقت تلف کردنی بیش نیست!


شریف میخوای بری داداش..داداش سال سومی (amir) حرف ایشونو بگوش..من تغییر نظر میدم ...و عذر خواهی میکنم اگ چیز اشتباهیی گفتم

----------


## Forgotten

فرار مورد خوبیه ولی باید مواظب باشید 
مدرسه ما فقط سرویس بهداشتیش دوربین نداره هر جور فرار کنی یک ساعت دیگه زنگ میزنن خونه اما بچه های همیشه در صحنه حاظر دارن راه هایی برای فرار از طریق سرویس بهداشتی پیدا میکنن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## NMGTAV

> شریف میخوای بری داداش..داداش سال سومی حرف ایشونو بگوش..من تغییر نظر میدم ...و عذر خواهی میکنم اگ چیز اشتباهیی گفتم


اگه چیزی گفتم که ناراحت شدی شرمنده، قصدی نداشتم! ولی من خودم تست کار کردم، رفیقم داشتم کل سال رو نهایی میخوند اخرش من از اون بهتر شدم! واسه همین میگم بشینه تست بزنه ولی نه الکی! باید کاملا به تسلط برسه
در کل گفتم که، اگه ناراحت شدی از دستم ببخشید، منم در حدی نیستم که مشاوره بدم و فقط دارم تجربیات خودم رو میگم

----------


## Forgotten

چرا نمیرید مدرسه ؟ 

خوبه که با بچه ها دورهمی خوش میگذره انگیزه هم میگیرید

----------


## Havash533

> فرار مورد خوبیه ولی باید مواظب باشید 
> مدرسه ما فقط سرویس بهداشتیش دوربین نداره هر جور فرار کنی یک ساعت دیگه زنگ میزنن خونه اما بچه های همیشه در صحنه حاظر دارن راه هایی برای فرار از طریق سرویس بهداشتی پیدا میکنن


من سال سوم زیاد فرار میکردم. ولی درس نمیخوندم.امسال کلاسای فوقی ک خودشون سرخود گذاشتن نمیرم

----------


## Cyrus the Great

بهترین راه حل اینه که بری با معلمات حرف بزنی.ولی درهرصورت اونا قبول نمیکنن:troll (5):

----------


## NMGTAV

> فرار مورد خوبیه ولی باید مواظب باشید 
> مدرسه ما فقط سرویس بهداشتیش دوربین نداره هر جور فرار کنی یک ساعت دیگه زنگ میزنن خونه اما بچه های همیشه در صحنه حاظر دارن راه هایی برای فرار از طریق سرویس بهداشتی پیدا میکنن


مدرسه ما هم دوربین داره ولی ما جلو چشم خود معاونا بیرون میریم زنگم میزنن ما پشمک هم حسابشون نمیکنیم  :Yahoo (4):  دیگه دوربین کیلو چند؟!  :Yahoo (4): 
اره والا خیلی مدرسه حال میده نمیدونم چرا میخوان نرن مدرسه!

----------


## Havash533

> اگه چیزی گفتم که ناراحت شدی شرمنده، قصدی نداشتم! ولی من خودم تست کار کردم، رفیقم داشتم کل سال رو نهایی میخوند اخرش من از اون بهتر شدم! واسه همین میگم بشینه تست بزنه ولی نه الکی! باید کاملا به تسلط برسه
> در کل گفتم که، اگه ناراحت شدی از دستم ببخشید، منم در حدی نیستم که مشاوره بدم و فقط دارم تجربیات خودم رو میگم


ن داداش ناراحت چیه..واقعا نظرمو تغییر دادی..قانعم کردی ک حرفم اشتباست..ممنون. :Yahoo (15):

----------


## amir78sh

> ن داداش ناراحت چیه..واقعا نظرمو تغییر دادی..قانعم کردی ک حرفم اشتباست..ممنون.


داداچ ترمیم نرو فایده نداره

----------


## WickedSick

ما دقیقا روز اول هم یه شیمی رو رفتیم فقط, عمومی ها رو از همون روز اول دایورت کردیم.
هیچکی از کلاسمون عمومیا رو نمیاد. فقط تقریبا نصفشون اختصاصیا رو میان اونم نه خیلی منظم.
هیچکیم گیر نمیده بمون, نه دبیرا نه مدیرا.
نمیدونم شاید چون سمپادیم اینطوریه که کاری ندارن! شایدم چون بی صاحابه  :Yahoo (21): 
بهرحال اینکه ملت مدرسه نمیان به خیلیامون کمک کرده و سطح کلی کلاسمون خیلی بالاس.

----------


## amir78sh

> فرار مورد خوبیه ولی باید مواظب باشید 
> مدرسه ما فقط سرویس بهداشتیش دوربین نداره هر جور فرار کنی یک ساعت دیگه زنگ میزنن خونه اما بچه های همیشه در صحنه حاظر دارن راه هایی برای فرار از طریق سرویس بهداشتی پیدا میکنن


چرا تا اونجا برم خودمو خسته کنم با فرار و کلی دردسرش 

مثله بچه خوب از همو اول نمیرم مدرسه میگم حالم بد بود

----------


## amir78sh

> چرا نمیرید مدرسه ؟ 
> 
> خوبه که با بچه ها دورهمی خوش میگذره انگیزه هم میگیرید


بچه هایه ما پشمکن

----------


## amir78sh

> ما دقیقا روز اول هم یه شیمی رو رفتیم فقط, عمومی ها رو از همون روز اول دایورت کردیم.
> هیچکی از کلاسمون عمومیا رو نمیاد. فقط تقریبا نصفشون اختصاصیا رو میان اونم نه خیلی منظم.
> هیچکیم گیر نمیده بمون, نه دبیرا نه مدیرا.
> نمیدونم شاید چون سمپادیم اینطوریه که کاری ندارن! شایدم چون بی صاحابه 
> بهرحال اینکه ملت مدرسه نمیان به خیلیامون کمک کرده و سطح کلی کلاسمون خیلی بالاس.


خوش به حالتون

----------


## amir78sh

> بهترین راه حل اینه که بری با معلمات حرف بزنی.ولی درهرصورت اونا قبول نمیکنن:troll (5):


معلومه برم بهشون بگم خوب درس نمیدی نمیام سره کلاست

----------


## Mr Sky

*واسه فرار بهترین روش ...همکاری دسته جمعیه...اگه همه کلاس پایه بشن آمریکا که هیچه .سپاه پاسداران هم نمیتونه کاری کنه....البته اسراعیل قضیش فرق میکنه.....
.
.اینطوری مدرسه واسش نمیصرفه زنگ بزنه .خخ*

----------


## meysamkh766

رو نده به ناظم خودش کم میاره اخر سر ... اوایل یه ذره گیر میده بعدش فقط یه نگاه میکنه بهت سرشو تکون میده میره  :Yahoo (4): )
.
روش هم زیاده ... خیلی ریلکس برو تو حیاط بگو یکی کیفتو بندازه از پنجره بعد برو  :Yahoo (4): 
یا میخوای صداش در نیاد زنگ تفریح به معلم بگو من حالم خوب  نیست از ناظم اجازه میگیرم برم بعد به ناظم چیزی نگو برو اینجور هیچ کس هم نمیفهمه  :Yahoo (4): 
.
ولی ما خیلی زاحت بودیم هر موقع میخواستیم میرفتیم خونه هر موقع میخواستیم میموندیم  :Yahoo (4):  سال اخر واقعا سر جمع یه هفته درس نخوندیم  :Yahoo (21):  
.
*ولی از من میشنوی استباه ما رو نکن ما میگفتیم سال اخر هست همش خراب کاری میکردیم همش فرار میکردیم که خاطره بشه ولی خاطرش این شد که الان پشت کنکورم  حالا خود دانی*

----------


## amir78sh

اشاره کردم بچه های ما پشمکن

----------


## amir78sh

> رو نده به ناظم خودش کم میاره اخر سر ... اوایل یه ذره گیر میده بعدش فقط یه نگاه میکنه بهت سرشو تکون میده میره )
> .
> روش هم زیاده ... خیلی ریلکس برو تو حیاط بگو یکی کیفتو بندازه از پنجره بعد برو 
> یا میخوای صداش در نیاد زنگ تفریح به معلم بگو من حالم خوب  نیست از ناظم اجازه میگیرم برم بعد به ناظم چیزی نگو برو اینجور هیچ کس هم نمیفهمه 
> .
> ولی ما خیلی زاحت بودیم هر موقع میخواستیم میرفتیم خونه هر موقع میخواستیم میموندیم  سال اخر واقعا سر جمع یه هفته درس نخوندیم  
> .
> *ولی از من میشنوی استباه ما رو نکن ما میگفتیم سال اخر هست همش خراب کاری میکردیم همش فرار میکردیم که خاطره بشه ولی خاطرش این شد که الان پشت کنکورم  حالا خود دانی*


معلمایه ما گاون

----------


## arefeh78

*بهترین راه کانال کولر کلاسه*

----------


## mahdi2015

> معلمایه ما گاون


داداش تو گاوداری درس می خونی؟ :Yahoo (4):  معلماتون گاون بچه هاتون پشمک :Yahoo (4):  
ولی از سال سوم به نظرم زوده خود دانی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mr Sky

*تو مدرسه ما معلما آدم بود ...دانش آموزا گاو بودن....صبح تا شب ماما میکردن......." بجز خودم"*

----------


## amir78sh

[QUOTE=mahdi2015;1062903]داداش تو گاوداری درس می خونی؟ :Yahoo (4):  معلماتون گاون بچه هاتون پشمک :Yahoo (4):  
ولی از سال سوم به نظرم زوده خود دانی  :Yahoo (1): 

نظرتو برای خودت نگه دار
خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## amir78sh

> *تو مدرسه ما معلما آدم بود ...دانش آموزا گاو بودن....صبح تا شب ماما میکردن......." بجز خودم"*


بچه هایه ما هم دسته کمی از گاو ندارن


فقط به جا ماما م.م.ه م.م.ه میکنن

----------


## amir78sh

> *بهترین راه کانال کولر کلاسه*


اونجارو مدیرمون مین گذاری کرده

----------


## mahdi2015

[QUOTE=amir78sh;1062911]


> داداش تو گاوداری درس می خونی؟ معلماتون گاون بچه هاتون پشمک 
> ولی از سال سوم به نظرم زوده خود دانی 
> 
> نظرتو برای خودت نگه دار
> خخخخخخخخخ


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

بهترین راه اینه که مخ معاون رو بزنی بشی رفیق فابش... اینجوری هفته ای 3 روز هم نری هیچ اتفاقی نمیوفته  :Yahoo (4): 
یادش بخیر دوران مدرسه واقعا خوب بود... خیلی زود دلم تنگ شد برا اون دوران

----------


## amir78sh

اتفاقا معاونم خیلی آدم خوبیه

----------


## pipram

ما ک راحت از در میریم بیرون تازه با معاون و اینا هم بای بای می کنیم کاریمون نداریم :Yahoo (111):

----------


## amir78sh

> ما ک راحت از در میریم بیرون تازه با معاون و اینا هم بای بای می کنیم کاریمون نداریم


حالا که میبینم معاونمونم خیلی هم آدم خوبی نیست

----------

